
Mozilla invests $1.65M supporting open source projects - adtac
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2018/01/23/moss-q4-supporting-python-ecosystem
======
adtac
Hello! I'm the author of Commento [1], one of the recipients of this award.
Feel free to ask me any questions (I can answer) about the MOSS programme,
about Commento, or anything else you're curious about.

[1] [https://github.com/adtac/commento](https://github.com/adtac/commento)

